# Beta hcg



## hooch (Apr 22, 2003)

Dear Peter


I posted to You a few days ago re chemical pregnancies.

I am really confused as to what happened this time.

My beta 13dpt was 5.7. At 15dpt it was 10.2 and I had started to bleed heavily so the cyclogest was discontinued.

After 5 days of heavy bleeding I did another hpt just to check it was all over and it came out++++++.

The following day my beta was checked again 200!

My consultant thought that I now had a viable pregnancy but 2 days later the beta was down to 87.

What has happened ?

Many thanks 
Sally.


----------



## hooch (Apr 22, 2003)

Dear Peter,

Sorry it,s me again. I have now started to bleed again 3 days after the beta reading of 87.

Is it possible that originally it was a twin pregnancy and did stopping the treatment after the first bleed hinder any chances the other embryo might have had?

Many thanks for your advice so far.

Sally


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



 hooch said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> I posted to You a few days ago re chemical pregnancies.
> 
> ...


----------

